# Combo máy phun sương 10 béc giá rẻ



## dinhkhuong1984 (18/10/18)

Combo 10 béc phun sương DH 17
1 Máy phun sương Hàn Quốc DH 17
10 bộ béc phun sương
15m dây PE 8 ly màu đen
1 Bộ lọc nước màu xanh dương có răng và bass treo.

Xem thêm: Đại lý phân phối hệ thống máy phun sương


----------

